# Hardanger fiddle



## Ian Moore

Does anyone know anything about using the Hardanger fiddle in modern music?


----------



## Taggart

Not exactly modern but have a look at Geirr Tveitt and see his guestbook.


----------



## Guest

Tveitt's two concerti are a good start, as is Thoresen's newer _En Broderfolkskonsert_, but my favorite work is easily Lars Petter Hagen's _To Zeitblom_, written less than five years ago and commissioned by SWR.

I wish I knew of more solo/chamber settings with the hardanger fiddle...


----------



## ptr

If You search the Norweigian MIC You get 22 hits for "Hardingfele", solo works and works with orchestra...

/ptr



> NYHUS, Sven
> 3 komposisjoner for hardingfele solo <1982>
> hardanger fiddle
> 
> Musikk-Husets forlag
> 
> LILLEBJERKA, Sigmund
> Bjørnen, Bikko Nilla og Nordlyset : For hardingfele og...
> hardanger fiddle solo, strorch
> 00:06:30
> 
> NB noter
> 
> NYHUS, Sven
> Bruremarsjer of lydarslåtter for hardingfele
> hardanger fiddle
> 
> Musikk-Husets forlag
> 
> HELGELAND, Sjur
> Budeierne paa Vikefjell <1929>
> hardanger fiddle, orch: 1-2-2-2 2-2-0-0 timp perc str
> 
> NBO/Norsk Musikksamling(MS)
> 
> TVEITT, Geirr
> Concerto : Hardingfela & Orchestra, op. 163
> hardanger fiddle solo, orch: 2(2)-2(1)-2-2(1) 4-3-3-1 timp perc hp cel str
> 00:28:30
> 
> NB noter
> 
> GANGSØ, Arvid
> Eigestille <2000>
> hardanger fiddle
> 00:06:45
> 
> NB noter
> 
> SCHAATHUN, Asbjørn
> Epithalamion : Forhardanger-fiddle <2003>
> hardanger fiddle
> 
> Edition Wilhelm Hansen
> 
> MADSEN, Trygve
> Fancy for hardingfele og strykeorkester, op. 31 <1979>
> hardanger fiddle solo, strorch
> 00:12:00
> 
> Musikk-Husets forlag
> 
> KVANDAL, Johan
> Fantasia for hardingfele og strykere, op. 82 <1995>
> hardanger fiddle solo, strorch
> 00:15:00
> 
> Norsk Musikforlag
> 
> GROVEN, Eivind
> Fjell-tonar, op. 27 <1938>
> hardanger fiddle solo, orch: 1-1-1-1 2-2-2-0 timp perc pf/cel str
> 00:09:00
> 
> NB noter
> 
> HALVORSEN, Johan
> Fossegrimen : Suite, Op. 21 <1911>
> hardangerfiddle solo, orch: 2(2)-2-2-2 4-2-3-1 timp perc hp str
> 00:20:00
> 
> Edition Wilhelm Hansen
> 
> GANGSØ, Arvid
> Kolastykkje <1999>
> hardanger fiddle
> 00:06:30
> 
> NB noter
> 
> NYHUS, Rolf
> Lyarlåttene i Valdres : Notenedtegninger og utgreiing om en...
> hardanger fiddle
> 
> Musikk-Husets forlag
> 
> ÅM, Magnar
> motstraum : for hardingfele og kammerorkester <2007>
> hardanger fiddle solo, strorch
> 00:17:00
> 
> NB noter
> 
> GROVEN, Eivind
> Regnbogen <1962>
> hardanger fiddle
> 
> Eivind Grovens Institutt for reinstemming
> 
> GROVEN, Eivind
> Siklebekken, op. 27 <1938>
> hardanger fiddle solo, 1-1-2-1 0-2-2-0 timp perc cel str
> 00:03:30
> 
> NB noter
> 
> GROVEN, Eivind
> Slåtter for hardingfele <1953>
> hardanger fiddle
> 
> Universitetsforlaget
> 
> LILLEBJERKA, Sigmund
> Sonate for solo harding-fele <1995>
> hardanger fiddle
> 00:13:00
> 
> NB noter
> 
> GROVEN, Eivind
> Springar fra Symfoni nr. 1 <1938>
> hardanger fiddle, orch: 1-1-1-1 0-2-2-0 timp perc str
> 00:03:30
> 
> NB noter
> 
> GROVEN, Eivind
> Sulldølen : Halling
> hardanger fiddle solo, orch: 1-1-1-1 0-2-2-0 timp perc cel str
> 00:02:00
> 
> NB noter
> 
> TVEITT, Geirr
> Tri fjordar, op. 252
> hardanger fiddle solo, orch: 2(1)-1-2-1 2-2-2-0 timp perc str
> 00:18:00
> 
> NB noter
> 
> GERMETEN jr., Gunnar
> Utslått for hardingfele og kammerorkester <1994>
> hardanger fiddle solo, 2 hn, perc, strorch
> 00:08:30
> 
> NB noter


----------



## Ian Moore

Thanks guys you have been really helpful.


----------



## Art Rock

It has been used extensively in the soundtrack for Lord of the Rings, of course.


----------



## Geir Kavli

Here are som works I found in the Norwegian Academy of Music library database, and which have not yet been mentioned (I think):

Wallin, Rolf, NO, 1957-
Imella : [for hardingfele og kammerensemble] [lydopptak] / Rolf Wallin. - : Bodø Sinfonietta, p2011. - På 1 SACD : digital + 1 teksthefte

Opptak: Store Studio, Bodø, april 2010
Wire and String
andre verker av Wallin
Lundeng, Susanne, fele
Bodø Sinfonietta
Eggen, Christian, dirigent
Edisjonsnummer: PPC9063

Nordheim, Arne, NO, 1931-2010
Draumkvedet [lydopptak] / Arne Nordheim. - : Simax, p2006. - 2 CD-er : digitale + 2 teksthefter med libretto

Opptak: NRK, Oslo, februar og mars 2001
ET EKSTRA EKS OPPBEVARES I MAGASINET
Sparbo, Njål, bassbaryton
Løvlid, Unni, sang
Høgset, Carl, kontratenor
Høgset, Rasmus, kontratenor
Ossum, Tone Østrem, mezzosopran
Havrøy, Frank, baryton
Bøe, Sigve, tenor
Isaksen, Benjamin, guttesopran
Sæverud, Sigmund, resitasjon
Haga, Paul Ottar, resitasjon
Nyhus, Åshild Breie, hardingfele
Claesson, Mats, elektroniske instrumenter
Grex Vocalis
Kringkastingsorkesteret
Bergby, Ingar, dirigent
Edisjonsnummer: PSC 1169

Ødegaard, Henrik, NO, 1955-
Nyslått : concerto for two hardangerfiddles and string orchestra [lydopptak] / Henrik Ødegaard. - : Fabra, p2005. - På 1 CD : digital + 1 teksthefte

Opptak: Bø kirke, januar 2003
Nostos
verk av andre norske komponister
Jung, Lars-Erik ter, fiolin, dirigent
Telemark kammerorkester
Garnås, Per Anders Buen, hardingfele
Straand, Torgeir, hardingfele
Komposisjonsform: Konserter
Edisjonsnummer: FBRCD-04

Tveitt, Geirr, NO, 1908-1981
Telemarkin : cantata for sung and spoken voice, Hardanger fiddle and orchestra [lydopptak] / Geirr Tveitt. - : BIS, p2003. - På 1 CD : digital + 1 teksthefte

Opptak: Stavanger konserthus, juni 2002
Baldurs draumar av Tveitt
Øien, Trine, mezzosopran
Bergset, Arve Moen, hardingfele
Eikemo, Jon, resitasjon
Stavanger symfoniorkester
Ruud, Ole Kristian, dirigent
Edisjonsnummer: BIS-CD-1337 / 1338

Tveit, Sigvald, NO, 1945-
The Pilgrim : a Chinese-Norwegian concert mass [lydopptak] / Sigvald Tveit. - : Den Nordiske kristne buddhistmisjon, [p1998]. - 2 CD'er : digitale + 1 teksthefte

Opptak: Hong Kong Cultur Centre, november 1997
Cheung, Dorothy, dirigent
Chan, Christina, sopran
Olsen, Harald, baryton
Stubseid, Gunnar, hardingfele
Innomine Chorale Choir
Asian Institute for Liturgy and Music Choir
Hong Kong Sinfonietta
Hong Kong Christian Chinese Orchestra
Komposisjonsform: Messer
Edisjonsnummer: KBCD 002

Åm, Magnar, NO, 1952-
men midt i kvervelen [musikktrykk] : for hardingfele, cello og piano = but in the middle of the whirl / Magnar Åm. - [Oslo] : Musikkinformasjonssenteret, [1998]. - 1 partitur (22 s.) + 2 stemmer

Nyhus, Sven, NO, 1932-
Dikt av Rolf Jacobsen : resitasjon og forskjellige instrumenter [musikktrykk] / med musikk av Sven Nyhus. - [S.l. : s.n., 1994]. - 9 partiturer + 28 stemmer

Groven, Eivind, NO, 1901-1977
Margjit Hjukse : norsk folkevise : bearbeidet for blandet kor, soli og hardingfele (eller 2 fioliner) [musikktrykk] / Eivind Groven. - Oslo : Norsk Musikforlag, cop. 1964. - 1 partitur (11 s.) + 1 
stemme


----------



## Pugg

Geir Kavli said:


> Here are som works I found in the Norwegian Academy of Music library database, and which have not yet been mentioned (I think):
> 
> Wallin, Rolf, NO, 1957-
> Imella : [for hardingfele og kammerensemble] [lydopptak] / Rolf Wallin. - : Bodø Sinfonietta, p2011. - På 1 SACD : digital + 1 teksthefte
> 
> Opptak: Store Studio, Bodø, april 2010
> Wire and String
> andre verker av Wallin
> Lundeng, Susanne, fele
> Bodø Sinfonietta
> Eggen, Christian, dirigent
> Edisjonsnummer: PPC9063
> 
> Nordheim, Arne, NO, 1931-2010
> Draumkvedet [lydopptak] / Arne Nordheim. - : Simax, p2006. - 2 CD-er : digitale + 2 teksthefter med libretto
> 
> Opptak: NRK, Oslo, februar og mars 2001
> ET EKSTRA EKS OPPBEVARES I MAGASINET
> Sparbo, Njål, bassbaryton
> Løvlid, Unni, sang
> Høgset, Carl, kontratenor
> Høgset, Rasmus, kontratenor
> Ossum, Tone Østrem, mezzosopran
> Havrøy, Frank, baryton
> Bøe, Sigve, tenor
> Isaksen, Benjamin, guttesopran
> Sæverud, Sigmund, resitasjon
> Haga, Paul Ottar, resitasjon
> Nyhus, Åshild Breie, hardingfele
> Claesson, Mats, elektroniske instrumenter
> Grex Vocalis
> Kringkastingsorkesteret
> Bergby, Ingar, dirigent
> Edisjonsnummer: PSC 1169
> 
> Ødegaard, Henrik, NO, 1955-
> Nyslått : concerto for two hardangerfiddles and string orchestra [lydopptak] / Henrik Ødegaard. - : Fabra, p2005. - På 1 CD : digital + 1 teksthefte
> 
> Opptak: Bø kirke, januar 2003
> Nostos
> verk av andre norske komponister
> Jung, Lars-Erik ter, fiolin, dirigent
> Telemark kammerorkester
> Garnås, Per Anders Buen, hardingfele
> Straand, Torgeir, hardingfele
> Komposisjonsform: Konserter
> Edisjonsnummer: FBRCD-04
> 
> Tveitt, Geirr, NO, 1908-1981
> Telemarkin : cantata for sung and spoken voice, Hardanger fiddle and orchestra [lydopptak] / Geirr Tveitt. - : BIS, p2003. - På 1 CD : digital + 1 teksthefte
> 
> Opptak: Stavanger konserthus, juni 2002
> Baldurs draumar av Tveitt
> Øien, Trine, mezzosopran
> Bergset, Arve Moen, hardingfele
> Eikemo, Jon, resitasjon
> Stavanger symfoniorkester
> Ruud, Ole Kristian, dirigent
> Edisjonsnummer: BIS-CD-1337 / 1338
> 
> Tveit, Sigvald, NO, 1945-
> The Pilgrim : a Chinese-Norwegian concert mass [lydopptak] / Sigvald Tveit. - : Den Nordiske kristne buddhistmisjon, [p1998]. - 2 CD'er : digitale + 1 teksthefte
> 
> Opptak: Hong Kong Cultur Centre, november 1997
> Cheung, Dorothy, dirigent
> Chan, Christina, sopran
> Olsen, Harald, baryton
> Stubseid, Gunnar, hardingfele
> Innomine Chorale Choir
> Asian Institute for Liturgy and Music Choir
> Hong Kong Sinfonietta
> Hong Kong Christian Chinese Orchestra
> Komposisjonsform: Messer
> Edisjonsnummer: KBCD 002
> 
> Åm, Magnar, NO, 1952-
> men midt i kvervelen [musikktrykk] : for hardingfele, cello og piano = but in the middle of the whirl / Magnar Åm. - [Oslo] : Musikkinformasjonssenteret, [1998]. - 1 partitur (22 s.) + 2 stemmer
> 
> Nyhus, Sven, NO, 1932-
> Dikt av Rolf Jacobsen : resitasjon og forskjellige instrumenter [musikktrykk] / med musikk av Sven Nyhus. - [S.l. : s.n., 1994]. - 9 partiturer + 28 stemmer
> 
> Groven, Eivind, NO, 1901-1977
> Margjit Hjukse : norsk folkevise : bearbeidet for blandet kor, soli og hardingfele (eller 2 fioliner) [musikktrykk] / Eivind Groven. - Oslo : Norsk Musikforlag, cop. 1964. - 1 partitur (11 s.) + 1
> stemme


I do hope O.P is still watching his thread , not been here for a while


----------

